# RealTemp 2.6 45nm TJ max calibration



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2008)

i've been playing with this all morning and i feel that i have found the correct setting for 45nm cpu's to display the correct temps in realtemp 2.6. the TJ max needs to be set to 82 ON 45nm CHIPS ONLY. 

so far i have tested my e7200, e8400, e8500 and q9450 and realtemp reports correct temps according to my IR temp gun and 3 different temp diodes.

you can DL RealTemp 2.60 from TPU

then go to settings and click SET TJ MAX

change it to 85 for all cores

you should now see more accurate temps

please let me know if this works for you.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2008)

hmmm...

it seems that i have had a few ppl inform me that their chips have different temps then mine. 

if your temps seem to high try 82 and if your temps seem low try 105.

please report back with your findings.


----------



## wolf2009 (May 31, 2008)

my q9450 stock with Zerotherm Nirvana 120mm shows cores at 36,36,36,30 with this setting , ambient temp is 25 C .


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 31, 2008)

I thought unclewebb (creator) gave a simple method of calibrating this program.

He said to run your CPU at lowest multi and FSB speed @ 1.1V (or so) and with a Wolfdale your temps should be approx. 5C over room temp. Adjust settings as necessary. There you go.

The calibration page is here on TPU.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 25, 2008)

I always thought the real world testing was pretty clear.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2883315&postcount=573

and here's some similar testing from a different source:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3085792&postcount=1525

Picking TjMax numbers out of a hat isn't usually a good thing to do.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah. i was unaware of the true method when i made this thread. thanks for making this nice little program


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 25, 2008)

Your welcome fitseries3.  The next release of RealTemp is almost ready.  If you want to check out the beta version you can download it here:

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/3/3/1794507/RealTempBeta.zip

You will need to download and unzip the above and copy the new RealTemp.exe into your present RealTemp directory so it can find the WinRing0 library, etc.  The layout has been updated, it works better with Quad core processors that have cores that move around, the MHz calculation is more accurate, Min and Max VID is now displayed and there is a new mini mode that you can access by double clicking on the GUI.  Let me know if you have any problems so I can get them fixed up before the next release.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 25, 2008)

NICE! thanks again.


----------

